# looking for opinions



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm new to guns and want to purchase a .22 rifle what is a good quality gun that won't break the bank? thanks for the responses


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Ruger 10/22 is a great gun. I also have a remington 597 which is also a good shooter. I wouod go with the ruger though. It will last, and it is easy to get parts for

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont think you would go wrong with a Ruger 10/22. Price of them I am not sure. I just today received an email from Vance's having them on sale for 209.00. However, I am a prefered member...I think that means I get first dibs on the sales before they go public. That I am not sure of though. I just signed up for it couple weeks ago.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Marlin Model 60


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Ruger 10/22 or Marlin model 60- if you buy a Marlin buy a new one, the real old ones have a 2 piece feed throat and when it wears out all you have is a jam-a-matic. and what you will pay for the new parts and installation is almost the cost of a new rifle.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

ruger it is I've been searching reviews on them and they are all positive thanks guys 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ruger 10/22 as has already been said. there aren't many products that are as durable as they are. for the longest time i ONLY bought Ruger products for that reason.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Where you plan on getting ammo? Gotta watch, a lot of what's available right now in .22lr is subsonic or primer only which won't cycle a semi auto let alone make it down the barrel properly some of them. Some places have it labeled, some it's a bit harder to tell. Maybe they'll have some for you since you are purchasing the gun there. Hopefully the ammo situation improves here soon as I like to plink!

I'd almost say you might want to look at a different more available caliber if you plan on shooting much anytime soon.. Not sure what the popular opinion is on that really just a thought. And just go straight for the year pass at the range.. . Money we'll spent!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I think cabelas gets regular shipments of .22 ammo right? I know you're limited to how much you can buy but I see it there often 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

it seems the ruger 10/22 will allow a lot of "modifications" down the road with after market parts made specifically for it. Marlin and CZ are good choices as well if you don't wanna turn it into a "tactical" gun.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't rule out Marlins and savages.............


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I would love to get my hands on some Sub Sonic .22 at a reasonable price. all I see is $30.00 a box


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> I think cabelas gets regular shipments of .22 ammo right? I know you're limited to how much you can buy but I see it there often
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've never seen it on the she led there.. .22 wmr but not 22lr.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saw where Gander Mtn has a Marlin 22lr on sale for 150.. They are also advertising 22lr 50rnds for 1.99.. Whether or not they actually have any, thats probably a different story.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I'll go with the ruger it seems very reliable thanks fellas


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just bought my Son a 10-22 last year, hard to go wrong there, probably one of the best selling guns ever.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

the 10/22 is probably the best way to go. and if you look around a bit you can find ammo . its not that rare anymore. ive got a 10/22 that I 'TRICKED ' out . there are a lot of ways to mod the 10/22. they are very easy to work on , ive done all the mods on mine myself. I would strongly suggest picking up a tool , it called a ruger 10/22 gunsmither. its makes bolt removal a lot easier . believe me , if that bolt get away from ya it can mean a bloody finger. you can find the tool on ebay for around 10 bucks


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

awesome I'm glad to see all these positive reviews and I'll have to pick up that tool


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

